# Reallocated Event Count warning



## FoolzRailer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey,

Not sure if this is in the right place or not, but here goes.

I have a harddrive thats been giving me a couple of BSOD (every week too every other week). I'm running Windows 8 on an Asus laptop. Just did a HD Tune scan and getting warning on Reallocated Event Count and Current Pending Sector.

Is the Harddrive going to crash anytime soon or is this within the "normal" range. 







Thanks in advance


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 23, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Known_ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes

wow so only 2,000hrs on & it's been start/stopped 13,000 times!? first thing i do is disable automatic drive power down on idle, my data is important...

anyway i guess your drive might be starting to fail, do you happen to move the laptop around while in use or it usually stays flat on a table? i find it unusual that the other values arent showing warning signs, how about running a full error scan on it?

i guess here's my drive for comparison, powered on almost as long as yours, my laptop was built in late 2011


----------



## FoolzRailer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Yes it does get moved a lot, use it for Engineering classes and at home. Is it worth sending it in for repair already as it is now?  Bought it around November 2012.


----------



## FoolzRailer (Sep 23, 2013)

Also, sometimes the harddrive runs at 100% when copying files and have had to do a forced shut down on several occasions.


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2013)

Also look at Load Cycle Count: It's already at 130 000, it's rated for 600 000. It'll wear out fast. It probably has the same problem WD Greens has.

Anyway I would replace it as soon as possible, when it starts to have bad sectors it can fail pretty quick (it can also work for years, but the risk of failure increases). I don't know if you have to RMA the entire computer or just the drive.


----------



## FoolzRailer (Sep 23, 2013)

I have to RMA the entire laptop, so that sucks. Already created an RMA for it with the HD Tune report included. So heres top hoping I get a new drive at some point


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 23, 2013)

400 pending sectors? I'd qualify that as a problem  I usually (succesfully) RMA a disk when I see one.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 23, 2013)

Back up your data and get that replaced asap!


----------

